# Bachmann Hogwarts Express parts/repair?



## Ngraham568 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello there, I have the Bachmann Ho Scale Hogwarts express set from 2001 that i need to get a part for but as you all know contacting any manufacturer is a joke ( i emailed bachmann a few weeks ago and im still awaiting a reply.) My Hogwarts express locomotive's left side Connecting rod got bent slightly causing the locomotive to suddenly stop because it would cause the wheels to get jammed, so i removed it and cant find a replacement part ( I also need the cylinder for it, because the two bars that the end of the connecting rod slides in and out of is broken, and super-glued but still wont hold the connecting rod, so it slides completely out of the cylinder.) Does anyone know of any good repair shops ( in the las vegas area)/ online parts dealers that might sell these two parts? I'd like to fix it myself if i can get the parts, but if i have to i can take it to a local shop and see if he can get the parts for me, so for now its a shelf queen ( even though it runs fine without the missing rod, im trying to get it back to like-new condition). Thanks!


----------



## Ngraham568 (Jul 23, 2011)

Here are two pics ( one of the undamaged side pic0480, and a pic of the side missing the connecting rod pic0479.)


----------



## Ngraham568 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Is this the part you're looking for? I found this in about three minutes on the Bachmann site, and you can order it on-line.

Model: H58904










*Valve Gears (Harry Potter)(HO Scale)*


----------



## Ngraham568 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes those are it!!! I just ordered them, oddly enough when bachmann replied back they said they didnt carry parts for it.... Thanks So much!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No way of knowing what they were thinking.


----------

